# How long between ivf cycles?



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello I'm curious as to how long you have to wait in between cycles. I got my bfn and af on 5th September, I am hoping to start again on my next period in October. We have one last try on NHS and just wondering if there is a time limit between them. Thank you


----------



## Rachel4532 (May 23, 2012)

Hi there

I know some ladies who have started immediately with another cycle after a BFN... So it must be possible provided that your ovaries etc have settled down.

I think they often make you wait 6 months in between cycles in the NHS, but it depends on your reasons for infertility. My endo is so severe they would never make me wait 6 months because it would be out of control by then! Are you private now or still NHS? Do you have a follow up appointment soon?

X


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, I've had one NHS and one more left, my follow up is the 18th sept so I'm really hoping I can just start it on my next cycle in October. Thank you for your reply xxx


----------



## Rachel4532 (May 23, 2012)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you... Let me know how you get on!

I just had a miscarriage at 10 weeks and I'm exactly the same.. Just want to start again. I have a feeling they will make me wait a while though, bleugh.

Good luck x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi kelloggs,
Each clinic is different as far as I can tell. 

I over stimulated ready for IUI this month so they have recommended me for IVF, they have done a baseline scan today (day 5 of my cycle) to see if my ovaries have settled down enough to start DR on day 23. Unfortunately I still have balloons for ovaries so we have to wait until our next bleed and have another baseline scan to see if we can start treatment. 

Hope you manage to get sorted without having to wait too long
Tish x


----------

